# OEM Dual Tone Silverado Horn Installed



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*Sick of the dinky horn the Gen 2 comes with so I upgraded to the Silverado dual tone set up. 100% plug-n-play. Only had to mess around with the bra**cket to make it fit and total time was 15 min to install. Now it sounds like a proper highway/Autobahn Cruzer... :smile:

Part # 94526131*



















*Dinky OEM horn (made in CHINA)*



























*Silverado horn (made in the USA)*




























*Video clip coming soon
*


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Nice write-up!

I can't (yet can) believe they switched over to a single note horn. My 14 came from the factory with a dual note horn which is very loud and attention grabbing. You can barely hear those single note horns, lol.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Does the 15 minute install time include disassembling the entire front bumper of the car?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Does the 15 minute install time include disassembling the entire front bumper of the car?


HAHA great question. Not the first time around as I took my sweet time. The horn portion did take 15 min to complete.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Man; you got a real life transformer thing going on there, don't you? :wink:


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

What a great idea! Nice up grade! Thanks for sharing this safety tip!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

17Cruzer said:


> What a great idea! Nice up grade! Thanks for sharing this safety tip!


Thanks!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Yeah, I swapped the single tone horn out of my Cruze with a nice sounding dual tone horn. Sounds fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbone89 (Mar 7, 2018)

How hard was taking the bumper off?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

The part #94526131 is listing a horn for a cruze not a silverado. Did I miss something here.


----------



## Schach (May 12, 2018)

Can this be reached from below rather than removing the front end like I have seen on the older Cruze? Thanks!


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Schach said:


> Can this be reached from below rather than removing the front end like I have seen on the older Cruze? Thanks!


It can be done, but it’s a PITA. I attempted it at first, but the nut holding the horn onto the chassis was a little bit stubborn as the threads on the bolt will be covered in dirt and corrosion. I ended up taking the front bumper cover off. If you have fog lights, I think it would be much more difficult as well. Entire job took maybe 20 minutes tops after taking the bumper off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schach (May 12, 2018)

Thank you Matt. I do not have the fogs so thought I would try from below. Mine is a low mileage and relatively new '17 so hope it will be doable with little dirt and corrosion involved. I will let you know if I am successful.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Schach said:


> Thank you Matt. I do not have the fogs so thought I would try from below. Mine is a low mileage and relatively new '17 so hope it will be doable with little dirt and corrosion involved. I will let you know if I am successful.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Schach (May 12, 2018)

Matt, 

I looked underneath and it is a pretty clear shot. I have a lift so it should make it easier to get to. When you say you had to mess around with the bracket, what exactly did you do to it? Again, thank you very much for your time!


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Schach said:


> Matt,
> 
> I looked underneath and it is a pretty clear shot. I have a lift so it should make it easier to get to. When you say you had to mess around with the bracket, what exactly did you do to it? Again, thank you very much for your time!


Not a problem at all! It shouldn’t be too bad at all if you have a lift, I didn’t even have a jack when I attempted mine. Just a small ramp, so it was hard to get underneath the car. And it took me a little bit of finessing to find the nut on the bracket, but after that it’s not too bad as the horn and bracket come straight off after the nut is off. The only reason mike was so difficult is because it was covered in dirt and corrosion from 4 years of driving on salted roads in the winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schach (May 12, 2018)

Matt, thanks for the reply. The original poster mentioned he had to mess around with the bracket a bit. Did you and why?


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

What year Silverado horn? Internet is giving me multiple possibilities.


----------



## Schach (May 12, 2018)

Tpstr said:


> What year Silverado horn? Internet is giving me multiple possibilities.


It is NOT a Silverado horn, it is a from the 1st gen Cruze. Chevy has updated the part number to 42390992. See my following comments for updated installation.


----------



## Schach (May 12, 2018)

There are several things not covered by the original poster including as stated he had to 'mess around with the bracket'.

I lifted my car and went up through the bottom. I also removed the blank fog light 'plug' to gain some additional access and be able to view the mounting area better.

Removing the original single horn was easy. The new horns and bracket setup did not work as the windshield washer tank must have been updated in my '17. There is not as much room as the original poster's vehicle. You have to reverse the top horn on the mount to gain more room, the original poster did this as shown in his pictures. After 'tweaking' the horn brackets, including bending the locating tab up and out of the way, I got both horns and bracket mounted but the bottom horn was touching the washer fluid tank affecting the sound. I ended up using the original single horn bracket by mounting it to the lower horn bracket with a through-bolt, moving the lower horn forward and away from the washer fluid tank. This also made it easier to plug the horn back in as the wiring from the car to the horn is relatively short. Make sure the bolt holding the two brackets together is very tight, use a locking nut, as you don't want the lower horn to come into contact with the car body.

I contemplated remounting the horns and bracket into a new location but the very short horn lead from the car wiring harness would have probably prevented that.


----------

